# Signature Glitch or Cutting-edge Innovation?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I Like to change my signature from time-to-time to keep things fresh, but I've noticed that when I change the sig for a current post, it retroactively changes the sigs of all my earlier posts. 

Can this be changed, or is there hidden profile option to "lock" the sigs of earlier posts?

Thanks, 

Nick :smoking:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's the way vBulletin is setup. I'm not sure if they could change it, but personally I like it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

With vB whenever you make a change (sig, location, post count) it is updated for all posts in all threads. Sorry Nick


----------

